# Palominos



## Beth G (Jul 21, 2011)

I am in love with palominos!! I hope to have one some day- please until then, let me drool over yours!! Thanks


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 21, 2011)

The first one is Honey Suckle Knoll Tiawan Sun Gold, he is owned by my ten year grand son but shown at Nationals by my hubby.







This one is River Rose Vanilla Sky Sundown, breed by me, shown by Peas Hill, and now owned by Woodland Acres, they bought her last year.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Jul 21, 2011)

i have to agree Palominos are my fav also. i hava a palomino pinto mini we bought. He is 4 yrs old gelding and SUPER sweet. heres a pic of our Cloud

I was outside playing with the minis aka my big puupy dogs! Hard to get a good pic but here is our cloud






He so wants Cinnamon and shortcake to come see him at the fence


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 21, 2011)

Our Palominos

Our newest stallion LK Buckeroo Buzz

30.5" 3 year old Buckeroo son

he's the amha show circuit this year with DHTC

and has bred 2 of our mares for 2012






his legs look short here but their not, the grass was high











and

our Mare RF Bars Warrior Princess

a Palomino snowcap appaloosa (our only appy)

hopefully bred to our Buckskin stallion Bow for 2012


----------



## LindaL (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is our only Palomino right now...She is a 2011 filly named "Strasslein LVL Charlie's Rosa Bella" (aka "Bella") and these are her pics when she was a few weeks old. I have not even seen her in person yet...1st time will be at Nationals in September!! Her dam is re-bred back the same way, so I am hoping for a repeat!!


----------



## Beth G (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooh, I LOVE them all



They are all beautiful and I'm pretty sure they all want to come to Ohio!! LOL Thanks for posting your babies for me to see!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's my palomino broodmare:


----------



## lucky lodge (Jul 22, 2011)

this is sweety due to foal 30/9/11 she is 15yrs old


----------



## Jill (Jul 22, 2011)

We also love palominos. Here are ours





*Little Kings BT Bacardi Gold*, Supreme Champion BTU son:






*Triple H Derby Day Miracle*, Multi Champion / National Top 5 (and my first show horse!):






*WFM's Blissfully Dun*, home bred palomino filly (Rowdy & Buckeroo lines):


----------



## Beth G (Jul 22, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> this is sweety due to foal 30/9/11 she is 15yrs old


Aww, she looks like a big puppy dog!! I bet she lives up to her name!!


----------



## Beth G (Jul 22, 2011)

Jill said:


> We also love palominos. Here are ours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Steph G (Jul 22, 2011)

I can add to this one! This is my girl PPFS Cheaters Spring Felony (AKA Spring). She's snow white in winter and a very deep gold in the summer. I love her to death. She's going to Nationals this year where I as well as two youth will show her (one five yo and a 14yo).

That is also her in my avatar.


----------



## Mona (Jul 23, 2011)

Even though I no longer have minis, I can actually share in on this conversation!



This is "Buck" (I know, stupid name for a palomino, but I never named him! LOL). He's our Tennessee Walking Horse gelding. Although photos don;t seem to capture his true color very well, he is a nice deep shimmery looking palomino color.


----------



## bannerminis (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is my mare Slaney (Dunalino) with her current foal Buck


----------



## Enchantress (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's my goober, a Buckeroo son. I love his summer colour, but he gets pretty light in the winter.


----------



## Cherokee Rose (Jul 23, 2011)

Here is our palomino pinto gelding..Ice..I know were appy people but these pintos have a way of showing up here



. He's not the real dark color but he makes up for it in other ways...I real



ly do like this guy


----------

